# Experience with International Schools



## rkillgo (May 1, 2011)

Hello.
I'm wondering if anyone has any first hand experience with moving with elementary age children and enrolling in any international school in Italy?

Which school?
Any good or bad experiences?
Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------

